
Hi-Ten Bomberman - tosh
http://randomhoohaas.flyingomelette.com/bomb/arc-hiten/
======
tokyodude
There's a version of bomberman here that supports unlimited players. You
connect to wifi via your phone and your phone becomes a controller. I've had
up to 89 people play at once although pretty much everyone dies before they
can figure out where they are.

[https://github.com/greggman/hft-boomboom](https://github.com/greggman/hft-
boomboom)

There's also a browser version that supports USB controllers, as many as you
can connect (I think some browsers only allow 4 but another a browser has no
limit except whatever the USB limit is)

[https://greggman.github.io/hft-boomboom/](https://greggman.github.io/hft-
boomboom/)

Warning: Music. Also it won't start until there are at least 2 players.

You can see it run with 125 players with random inputs here

[http://greggman.github.io/hft-
boomboom/?settings=%7BnumLocal...](http://greggman.github.io/hft-
boomboom/?settings=%7BnumLocalPlayers:125,forceScale:true,scale:1,bombStartSize:10%7D)

Actually it's better to look at if you crank up the number of players so
there's less dirt and increase the starting bomb size

[http://greggman.github.io/hft-
boomboom/?settings={numLocalPl...](http://greggman.github.io/hft-
boomboom/?settings={numLocalPlayers:500,forceScale:true,scale:1,bombStartSize:100})

If you zoom out to say 25% in your browser you can bump up the number of
players to 1000s. It's not optimized at the moment for 1000s of players.

You could easily extend it to use some other types of controllers.

It also points out what appears to be a bug in MacOS. Even with the OS volume
at the lowest setting the game will be very loud when all the explosions
start. On the one hand this is probably a bug in Chrome's audio system but on
the other hand an individual app should arguably not be able to make loud
sounds if the OS is set to it's quietest setting.

~~~
antidaily
Thanks. Going to check it out. Bomberman on the Sega Dreamcast, especially
with 4 people, was some of the most fun gaming I've ever had. Also, I'm old.

~~~
puzzle
I loved the Dreamcast's Bomberman Online. It had multiple play modes, two of
which (submarine and ring match) I have never seen in any other incarnation of
the game.

------
phillryu
Bomberman is the original Battle Royale: Lots of players starting distributed
around a map, farming and gathering powerups and making their way to each
other until there's one person left standing. (Even including the map
constricting in size as time runs low like the 'storm' in Fortnite and PubG.)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Curiously, the article has a screenshot that clearly displays the words
"Battle Royal" in the 10-player mode; that would push the earliest use of this
term in video games back to at least 1994.

------
cheschire
I became a programmer because of this game.

Back in the mid to late 90's the only thing that could run on our high school
PCs was DOS based programs. We had Windows, but everything was locked down and
we couldn't install games.

So once we learned about QBasic, everyone suddenly became a pro at nibbles and
gorillas because that was the only thing available. That is until I found a
shareware site with the source code for a bomberman clone.

But the new excitement brought new demands and my best friend and I spent many
afternoons hacking changes into the code. Reverse engineering bomberman was my
first experience with coding.

You can download the source here on this wonderful site. Just do a search for
bomberman.

[http://www.antonis.de/qbdown/qbspiele.htm](http://www.antonis.de/qbdown/qbspiele.htm)

You'll need to find an intepreter, obviously. Not for the German, for the
code.

------
lbotos
If you love the idea of a 10 player "huddle around the same screen game"
consider Killer Queen:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii69y58Ks5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii69y58Ks5g)

------
janci
Atomic Bomberman supported 10 players. Two on keyboard and the rest on
gamepads. Or AI. Letting 10 AI players smash themselves was the best
"screensaver".

~~~
redbonsai
I was OBSESSED with this game when I was a kid. Always bummed that it was
never ported to anything else, the design style was a lot of fun.

Fun fact: Billy West (Fry from Futurama) did some of the voice acting for this
game!

------
TheCraiggers
I would have never known that plaid is the absolute worst background for
readability if not for this website. I felt like a robot trying to parse a
CAPTCHA.

------
ebg13
I don't normally ask about things like this, but does anyone know why this
page scrolls so jankily (for me at least) in Safari?

